# Possible portfolio images C&C please



## LBPhotog (Mar 14, 2010)

So, these are some images I am thinking of adding to my portfolio - I think they are good; but would enjoy some honest feedback. 

For the record, there are two sets of images here going into two different portfolios - weddings, and children.  So, there is a logical reason that I am showing both ... 

1.)




​ 
2.)




​ 3.) 



​ (shallow DOF was used for effect, image is not accidentally OOF)​ 
4.)







 5.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​ 
6.)


----------



## LBPhotog (Mar 15, 2010)

please, anyone ...


----------



## the Virginian (Mar 15, 2010)

LBPhotog said:


> please, anyone ...


You need to post these upstairs in the People Photography forum. Photos posted here are just for giggles.


----------

